# 3 heart touching Inspirational stories



## Blake Bowden (Sep 17, 2013)

Amazing
[video=youtube;9E7YAEjUUBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9E7YAEjUUBc[/video]​


----------



## jmflores (Sep 17, 2013)

Those are great!
I saw the last video it went viral, and to think many people told her to abort her child, how can you say that. I am pro-life myself.


----------

